# Side Mount A Breakaway Canon!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Cast Your Lures & Baits Safely & Much More Smoother!

For those that have a Breakaway Canon, i found that mounting the unit on the side rather than the suggested "under the rod" will create a cleaner release resulting in attaining greater casting distance while using braid. Recently a second person approached me mentioning this. I've been doing it for almost a year now so decided it's time to share this little nugget.

I'll show you how i properly mount the unit by using electrical tape since it leaves little residue. The unit really doesn't improve the casting distance of monofilament line, only braid. The canon tip replaces the tip of your index finger while casting. No more cuts. And you can really put everything into your cast so expect reaching greater distances as compared to using your finger. I use the Canons for bait casting from shore to popping plugs.


----------

